# Advice about child support services?



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

My ex recently retired from the military.

Our divorce was final last year, and a child support amount was set. He has been paying it relatively on time since then. Yesterday he told me that "because he retired, he can't afford it anymore and won't be paying it."

Say what?

I am looking into starting a case with child support services in my state. I know that I will get it eventually, since it is court ordered and his retirement can be garnished. (Won't help me pay the bills until then, but it is what it is.) 

My questions are, if he takes me back to court to revise this, can he just NOT work because he is "retired?" He is only 38, but wants to go to school full time and work a piddly part time job......mainly to avoid paying child support I'm sure. I"m ok with everything being revised.....not trying to hold him back from furthering his education, etc. BUT he is highly skilled, and could work the equivalent civilian job he was trained for in the military for like DOUBLE what he was making. By the time he is "done with school" two out of the three kids will be 18 and moved on to college (which he will not help with.....of that I am positive.)

Does child support services automatically look at revising something in a situation like this? Like I said, I can understand a change in income being relevant......but it seems like he's trying to loophole here.

In the meantime, I have started looking for a second job and am selling off some of my things. 

Sigh....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You need to ask an attorney. Due to his young age they might very well consider what he's done as voluntary and rather antagonistic. These are his children. He does not get to choose to not help support them.

See a lawyer and get his retirement income garnished. If he wants to fight to get the payments reduced he can pony up the legal fees.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Typically they look at earning potential not actual earnings. Provide as much documentation as possible showing what he used to make, and what jobs he would be qualified for.

He can't just stop paying though, contact your child support services, they will tell you how to proceed if he stops paying.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What these guys said. Talk to a lawyer ASAP. See what your options are. Around here, a spouse can sign up anytime for "maintenance enforcement", which greatly increases your chance of getting paid in a timely fashion. Not just wages can be garnished by them... Tax refunds are fair game, and they can stop you for getting passports, drivers licenses, vehicle registrations, etc. 

Be proactive. Find the group in your area that handles this kind of thing, and talk to them ASAP. Your ex is the one that has to file for a reduction in support (in most areas), otherwise he's liable for what he agreed to. But yes, he may be able to get a reduction if the court feels it's justified. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Contact CSEA immediately.

How is he paying CS now? Is it directly to you or does it go through the State?


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks, I figured "lawyer up" was pretty much my best option. 

Sigh......

Anyone interested in horseback riding lessons? Training? Pony parties? I have often wondered why my only God given talent is something that is hard to make extra money with. LOL!


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

He has always just sent me a check. Late, on purpose to piss me off. Haha! But he HAS always paid it, with the exception of last year around the divorce. But he caught up.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

I suppose I can't really complain. :-/


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Is he drawing pension income from the military?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Is this the guy that you are gave a 2nd chance to from other thread?

Hasn't he been living with you and supporting the child? 

You said he was doing really good since January, please tell me that includes contributions towards household and child.....


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, he will be. He technically doesn't retire until next month. Which confuses me a little in his "explaination" because they pay a month behind. So he should still get his active duty pay in the month of August, and the month of September is the one that will be different.

I've looked into garnishment through DFAS, but they will only do it on a garnishment order for child support, not a normal divorce order. In other words, I have to prove he's delinquent and have a court ordered garnishment. Which involves lawyers.

It says in the divorce that he's supposed to be responsible for any lawyer fees incurred because of his doing.....but you can't squeeze blood from a turnip.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

DoF, wrong poster. LOL! I would sooner poke my eye balls out with hot pokers than give this person any other "chance."


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Go to Georgia.gov, and then to the Dept of Human Services. Then the Division of Child Support Services. It will tell you step by step what to do. 

It's a $25 fee to get started and an average of 20 days for entry into their system. I advise you do this prior to him getting out on retirement.

And you don't need a lawyer to do this...


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Check to see if you have a Child Support Recovery Unit in your area. I would talk to them before going to an attorney. They can file suit against your husband on your behalf in criminal court for failure to pay child support. (At least that is the way it works in the state that I live in).


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

I have an application started. I guess I'm just worried about the process. I tried to ask my ex if he could give me ANYthing, heck $50 is better than nothing, but he's ignoring me. He's good at that. He ignores the kids too.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Get a second bank account specifically for CS. Once the amount hits, you can withdraw it to put it into your main account. You need this for automatic payments instead of a prepaid loaded Visa card from the State.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why are you trying to be nice? He's responsible for the full amount, until HE goes to court and justifies a lower amount. In the meantime, it seems that the state of Georgia is willing to garnish his paychecks (and hopefully retirement checks), as well as suspend his drivers license and hold on to tax returns. You have teeth. Use them as required. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

My BF says the same thing. I've always been "too nice" when it comes to my ex. It's something I am trying to work on. I always felt like there had to be at least one of us acting civil for the kids' sake. My older 3 (one is 19, no cs on her) don't have anything to do with him. His choice....he's "disowned" two of them and the third sees him for what he is and only says "hi" in the rare moments of passing. He gets the youngest on a semi-regular basis, because that's the only one he really cares about. Broke my heart for a long time. I BEGGED him to be more active in thier lives when we first split. I guess he feels like he should only pay CS on one. 

There is a LOT of back story on the whole thing.......but the court order exists. And I will follow up on it if he doesn't pay or only pays a little bit next month.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

We'll, that's the beauty of CSEA. It takes the role of Enforcer so you don't have to. You'll have a case worker assigned to you who will send correspondence to your x. You don't even ever have to talk to him again, if you so choose.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Go here, with or without attorney's assistance.
Depends if you have the relevant paperwork or not.

It is easier to do this outside of the State's involvement, since the Federal Govt, in my own experience, is set up fairly well to handle the garnishment.

How to Apply


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Also, depending on the arrearage, he can be in felony violation, this would terminate any educational or retirement benefits or medical benefits he can receive from the federal govt. If you become a felon even for child support arrearages, you can kiss your bennies goodbye (but your kids are still entitled to them.)

I think maybe your attorney when you get one should explain this to him (and of course send him the bill for doing so) and also explain his options to him.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is the chart that shows the states and the levels of non-support and criminal charges allowable under current law (updated 2013). The Federal Govt has its own standards for their employees/former employees/retired military members, etc. Over and above what the state allows in penalties.

http://www.ncsl.org/research/human-services/criminal-nonsupport-and-child-support.aspx

He can also lose his license, and the ability to get student loans. If he gets convicted of a crime, and a landlord does a background search, good luck. Same goes with getting credit, mortgages, etc.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yet another issue to check with the local attorney-not all jurisdictions require that you be delinquent in order to garnish wages. Many use the child support enforcement departments to recover current support obligations. This does vary by jurisdiction.

The fact that he wants to go to college is irrelevant for purposes of determining child support. Sure sounds like he would be found voluntarily unemployed/underemployed. He might be leaving the military because of time in, but the decision to go to school rather than earn a salary is voluntary. He can't just say no more child support.
Don't be nice, your kids deserve better.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in Canada and maintenance enforcement is a complete joke. My ex's arrears are at around $70,000.00. This is despite a court order, federal garnishee, etc being in place. He wasn't able to get a drivers license because of it, so he just left the province. They can't garnishee his wages because he works under the table, or is on welfare. He managed to get the government to pay for a bunch of 'education' for him a few years ago so he could get a better job, but I still haven't gotten a cent from this 'better job' he probably never did get. He can't get a passport but doesn't care. Dealing with him being in another province has proven far more frustrating than it's worth - I gave up on ever getting that money long long ago. As far as I am concerned he should be put in jail until he works it off, but THAT will never happen. His picture is in the dictionary under DEADBEAT DAD.

The very best thing anyone on child support can do is to NEVER EVER EVER depend on it. EVER.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> The very best thing anyone on child support can do is to NEVER EVER EVER depend on it. EVER.


This is true. And even if you can and do get it, you should never become dependent upon it. Why would anyone want to base their own security and the security of their children's lives on someone/something so unreliable. It makes no sense at all. Try to make up the difference yourself, in lowering expenses and increasing income. 

Sometimes easier said than done, but also don't live in the fantasy world of collecting child support. 

I had great success with my eldest and his deadbeat dad who tried to hide in a Communist country and bury his income through his girlfriend's business. Didn't work very well for him. 

With my two younger kids, I can support them on my own, but I take a token amount from their dad each month and also let him do all the driving (time is worth more than money to me.)


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a child support order and never received any if it. I had an attorney, went to court, etc. My ex never paid. My son is grown and I guess I will never see those dollars.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

tennisstar said:


> I had a child support order and never received any if it. I had an attorney, went to court, etc. My ex never paid. My son is grown and I guess I will never see those dollars.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Keep track of everything. Because if he goes before you, you and your son will have a priority claim on the estate. 

You could have also had income tax and other federal payments garnished (and still can). As with all attorneys and judges and bureaucracies, results may vary. But child support is not a debt that is automatically forgiven when the child turns 18.


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

Homemaker, he refuses to work a regular job, owns nothing and doesn't pay income taxes. I gave up years ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

GA HEART said:


> the court order exists. And I will follow up on it if he doesn't pay or only pays a little bit next month.


Then why give him the impression it's ok for him to pay as little as 50 bucks?

A better response would be "pay the full amount before xx date or I will see you in court".


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

His history is to be late with payments and threaten to quit paying it he will always do this for as long as the child is a minor. Your best bet is to just have the state agency deal with him instead of you constantly chasing him. 

He is voluntarily retiring from the military and that does not negate how much child support he owes you. They will imput the amount based on his earnings when you got divorced. Otherwise everyone in the country would “retire” early to get off cheap on child support. He is going to draw a gov pension, it will be easy for them to garnish.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the input.

Yes, I shouldn't depend on it, but as it is a rather large chunk of my income, I unfortunately do. He also pays the truck payment (court ordered) and that is another one I need.....

I MIGHT be able to make things work without it. I do have a job that pays well. I'm not very happy there, but that doens't matter......I am blessed to HAVE it and will keep it unless I find something better. And I have been looking and applying. I do have a bachelors degree and am using it in my job. Going back to school to get a better job isn't really an option for me at this point. Would love to, but can't afford it. And I don't think there are any government programs that help with a second degree or a masters. 

There are very few "under the table" options I can do. Although I do try to resell items on craigslist and facebook. I can work a second job on weekends, and am NOT above that......but don't really want to. Between my commute for my full time job and working on weekends, I would rarely see the children I"m trying to raise. I'm just frustrated with it. 

I am going to the local child support services office tomorrow.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

And yes, I am lowering expenses. I've downgraded my phones, I have a run around car for gas. Moved into a cheaper house (although a longer commute.) But I also have a HUGE credit card bill every month.......debt that was accumulated during the marriage that was mostly groceries and electric bills I had to pay that way when he would gamble or otherwise blow the money that month. We tried to make him responsible for some of that in the divorce, but that didn't work. 

I REALLY want to avoid bankruptcy......but that may be a very real option.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

GA HEART said:


> Thanks, I figured "lawyer up" was pretty much my best option.
> 
> Sigh......
> 
> Anyone interested in horseback riding lessons? Training? Pony parties? I have often wondered why my only God given talent is something that is hard to make extra money with. LOL!


I'm generally the first person that would recommend that you lawyer up in almost every situation, but just child support enforcement is generally not necessary.

Almost every state has an extremely well run child support enforcement agency that will give you sound legal advice and help you to get the money that is owed to you. I would talk to them first before you spend the thousands of dollars on a retainer. They have the ability to order judgements and make modifications on your behalf without needing representation.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Georgia is, in fact, one of those states where it's pretty easy to have CSE garnish wages. I handle payroll for a small company, and I receive several orders per year for child support withholdings. Most of those aren't even for support that's in arrears, but simply for that employee's standard monthly support payment. A lot of people have the divorce decree/support order written to mandate that child support be automatically withheld from wages and disbursed by CSE. It's like auto-draft, but with more paperwork for employers. But CSE will definitely be able to tell you the fastest way to have a garnishment implemented, on his wages if he's working or his retirement payments if he's retired, if your ex-husband is behind on his payments.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

GA Heart you are lucky because the DFAS will process your paperwork and you'll get the arrearages and all that's due to you. They can also help your kids enroll in Tricare or whatever the health benefits are these days. 

Honestly, it sounds as though you dealt with quite a bit and held it together while being married to someone who was dragging you down and all the while creating new problems as fast as you could solve them/work around them. It won't be a piece of cake doing this paperwork but be persistent and patient and keep good records and you will do okay. 

Your kids might be on board with supporting a part-time job for you weekends, if it's just short term to try to build a rainy day fund or t pay off a specific debt. 

Think creatively, maybe one where the kids could come along, or watching a kid whose mom or dad or both have a weekend job? You could still do fun things with your kids, and have time with them. One of my friends used to clean houses with her kids along. Stable help maybe?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Seems you have a major advantage over some of the other posters who were stuck with deadbeat dads. He can't "quit" his retirement. He can't run away to another state to avoid collection. He will have to go to court to prove he needs a reduction once you get things in place, and to top it off, it sounds like he will have to pay YOUR legal bills to fight against his claim. 

I am puzzled, though... You say his support is a large part of your income. But you were willing to settle for $50/month? And it sounds like his responsibility for two of the 3 kids is ending soon... What's your plan from there? Just curious...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Ending soon as in 2 years. And I am actually getting a portion of that retirement as a division of assets as well. (It just won't hit until November/December time frame.) That was what I was going off of once the reduction due to 2 less kids hits. I also have (VERY) small college funds for the kids to help pay for those expenses. And in 2 years I"m praying I have found a better job or at least transferred within the company. I have hit the ceiling in my current position. Besides, once those kids are gone, my expenses should drop.......have you ever fed teenagers? LOL! (One is joining the military and having them pay for school, plus he makes the grades to get scholorships, so I'm praying the little savings that I have will help there. The other will live with his bio mom.)

I"m not 100% dependent on this child support, but I do need it. And I'm not settling for $50, I have reminded him that he owes the full amount. I will just take it over nothing until he gets caught up.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

I know I'm fortunate, and I know I could have it MUCH worse. But I just don't know the process and didn't know if this was a route I should take or not. Deep down I'm not a heartless bia, and if he can't afford it, he can't afford it. YES, he should have planned better, whatever. But I can't squeeze blood from a turnip. We literally have almost ZERO communication between the two of us, he is very hard to get along with and talk to. He tells me nothing about his plans, and only shows up when he feels like it to take my youngest for visits. It's not a "normal" ex/parent of kids relationship. My current BF has a MUCH better time with his ex and the kids.......and pays his child support every month on time and without complaint.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

If he can't afford it, he's got a process in place to handle it. Not your problem. He could even come to you with a request for compromise. But he chose not to do that. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And btw... I make these statements as someone who pays a significant chunk of child/spousal support each month... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess I'm struggling with the whole "don't want to look like a money grubbing b*tch" thing.  

On one hand, these were terms he AGREED to in the divorce.....we ended up going before a judge, but since he *had* to get remarried in a hurry, he settled that day so the judge didn't have to do it for us. He KNEW when he was up for retirement (which is a choice too, he could have stayed in.) And he knows he has kids to support.

On the other hand, he is remarried, with a new wife who either works or doesn't.....and her kid who either gets child support or doesn't. Again, I have zero clue, he never tells me ANYTHING. (And the new wife apparently hates me because although she keeps my son ocasionally, she has yet to say a single word to me or even look me in the face.) But the compassionate side of me works here. I can't stand him, honestly, but he is a PERSON and has a right to LIVE. He IS the one who was in the Army and made a bunch of sacrifice (of course, I did too, and yes, he made the kids and my life miserable at times.....)

I hate this back and forth. Being wishy washy is one of my negatives.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

FWIW, yes, the new wifey poo not talking or even looking at me is a sore point. It's not like we have to be buddy-buddy, but SHE KEEPS MY CHILD on occasion. I have made it a point to try and walk up to her to speak, but she literally turned around and walked away. Very disrespectful. It's certainly not out of intimidation......trust me, she is doing this pointedly and on purpose. Lord knows what he has told her about me.....

I get along just fine with my BF's ex. I don't much care for her, but we are cordial and speak and even text occasionally about the kids. I also get along with my ex's first ex.....the bio mom of 2 of my 4 kids.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

If you don't want to be a money grubbing biatch, you can send the money to support parents who don't get CS and need it, or to fund the legal defense for people who can't afford one.

He had kids, he has money, he needs to pay. That's how it works.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

GA HEART said:


> I know I'm fortunate, and I know I could have it MUCH worse. But I just don't know the process and didn't know if this was a route I should take or not. Deep down I'm not a heartless bia, and if he can't afford it, he can't afford it. YES, he should have planned better, whatever. But I can't squeeze blood from a turnip. We literally have almost ZERO communication between the two of us, he is very hard to get along with and talk to. He tells me nothing about his plans, and only shows up when he feels like it to take my youngest for visits. It's not a "normal" ex/parent of kids relationship. My current BF has a MUCH better time with his ex and the kids.......and pays his child support every month on time and without complaint.


Trust me, I supported two kids and myself on post-9/11 educational benefits. Make sure if you go to court you tell the judge that these benefits are tax-free to him (although they are also judgment free, they do cover living expenses for a single student very well!) and he would have no tuition, access to student loans (low interest) as well as continued health care benefits at low/reduced cost, along with book allowance of up to $1000 a year (who spends that much on books, I didn't!) Going to school 'full time' is not really full time, I had plenty of time to work besides taking care of two school-aged children.

Also do not take $50 or anything a month because then you are showing that you are willing to accept less and it may also keep him out of deep doo doo that he deserves to be in with regards to partial compliance vs. no compliance. Send back any checks he sends and do not allow him to make transfers to your account. Tell him it's all or nothing. He is doing the minimum necessary to stay out of trouble, he probably knows this. That $50 may cost you access to the entire amount. He sounds like one of those people who just like to whine and say they are doing their best, when they are not. Next he'll be saying you don't let the kids visit him (when there is no money for transportation...)


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Also do not take $50 or anything a month because then you are showing that you are willing to accept less and it may also keep him out of deep doo doo that he deserves to be in with regards to partial compliance vs. no compliance. Send back any checks he sends and do not allow him to make transfers to your account. Tell him it's all or nothing. He is doing the minimum necessary to stay out of trouble, he probably knows this. That $50 may cost you access to the entire amount.


I strongly recommend you don't do engage in that kind of behavior. Get the advice of the CSEA. There's a court order, accept whatever he gives you, it won't get him out of the full amount he owes.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

COguy said:


> I strongly recommend you don't do engage in that kind of behavior. Get the advice of the CSEA. There's a court order, accept whatever he gives you, it won't get him out of the full amount he owes.


Experience may vary. In some states, the law says that accepting any money at all is acceptance of the terms that come attached to it (i.e. agreeing to accept partial payment.)

If she can't afford an attorney, it's better to turn everything over to the state agency. After that point, he cannot make payments to her, everything has to go through the state, also she cannot accept payments from him. The downside of involving the state is that they take a while to process the payments. And if you move, you have more paperwork. Whereas once you're in the system with DFAS, you're good to go until the person paying can produce a court order that will stop or reduce the payments. (And that should be their responsibility to take care of, not the person receiving the payments.)


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Experience may vary. In some states, the law says that accepting any money at all is acceptance of the terms that come attached to it (i.e. agreeing to accept partial payment.)


That could be true for some sales transactions, it doesn't apply to child support.

In fact, child support is wildly official in the opposite direction. To the point where you can be paying hundreds of dollars to the other parent and the court can consider it a "gift" if it wasn't done correctly. Has happened to several people I know. If there is an official court order for child support, nothing she does will get that amount reduced, short of him paying. He could lose his job because he lost his legs in the war and still owe the full amount up until it gets modified.

The state doesn't screw around with child support. And if there was any loophole like that, it would be exploited by people that didn't want to pay.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

COguy said:


> That could be true for some sales transactions, it doesn't apply to child support.
> 
> In fact, child support is wildly official in the opposite direction. To the point where you can be paying hundreds of dollars to the other parent and the court can consider it a "gift" if it wasn't done correctly. Has happened to several people I know. If there is an official court order for child support, nothing she does will get that amount reduced, short of him paying. He could lose his job because he lost his legs in the war and still owe the full amount up until it gets modified.
> 
> The state doesn't screw around with child support. And if there was any loophole like that, it would be exploited by people that didn't want to pay.


Yes, but he could figure out exactly what amount he needs to give her and when, to avoid the major penalties/invoking the different levels of sanctions/punishments/relief available to her. 

Some people would deliberately do this just to maximize the trauma inflicted. And to stay one step ahead of losing license, having violation on record, etc.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, he would try that just to be a d*ck. That's who he is. But im still leaning more towards what COGuy says.....I am pretty convinced I will get the whole amount out of him sooner or later. Heading to the office now. I will update with what they say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Yes, but he could figure out exactly what amount he needs to give her and when, to avoid the major penalties/invoking the different levels of sanctions/punishments/relief available to her.
> 
> Some people would deliberately do this just to maximize the trauma inflicted. And to stay one step ahead of losing license, having violation on record, etc.


A) she can't control when he will get in trouble or if he's above or below the threshhold for criminal action, that is for the court to decide.
B) It will only make her look worse if she tries to exert control over when and how much she accepts of his CS. Judges don't like drama.
C) It should not even be an option, she should seek to have the wages garnished or the payments come directly through the court system so there is a record. There should be no interaction between the recipient and the payer when it comes to CS, it's completely unnecessary.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok, I started a case. For better or worse, it is what it is now.

They basically told me that THEY personally don't look at changing what is already in place for 36 months. Since I have a court order, they will go by what it says, regardless of his changes. The only way for HIM to change anything is to hire a lawyer and take me back to court over it.

They were able to start it, even though he's not in arrears yet. They explained that they will end up garnishing his retirement, but can't touch his VA benefits (which makes sense.) I didn't think to ask them at the time, what happens if he owes more than they are able to garnish each month (up to 65% I beleive.) I will have to ask them that later. I assume it will just collect in back CS owed.

I should have done this months ago. But I was trying to trust him. HA!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

While you can't garnish the VA benefits, you CAN garnish his bank account. I know it sounds odd, but that is how it works. So you definitely cannot obtain an order directing the VA to pay you the money, but once its in a bank account it is fair game. Just one of those tricks. If he wants to be tricky and not use a bank account then there isn't much you can do about that.

FYI, in my case I obtained my first check about three weeks after I opened my case. I may have mentioned they are not particularly diligent abut going after arrears. The only help DCE is offering is to attach next year's tax refund, if he has one. They do not want to pull his driver's license because he needs that for work-ok, I agree with that. So I'll just have to be patient and see if he files next year.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for that advice! I'm not trying to break the man, but just have him hold his end of the bargain. If I get even half of what he's paying me now, I can at least make my bills. And he can keep paying the back stuff until the kids are 30 and married for all I care. 

While I was in the office, a lady came in who had lost her license due to being behind, and I do know of a guy who got in over his head and had some arrears......they are getting those as well. And yes, the tax return. I guess GA doesn't play! LOL!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Owing child support is worse than owing taxes. They can and will seize everything and then put you in jail if you still try to run. Bank accounts can be seized, drivers licenses revoked, wage garnishment, assets can be seized, passports revoked, etc.

There's people that run but it isn't going to be someone that collects a government check every month to live.


----------

